#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] Happy tree friends 最新角色

## 幻影殺手

在偶然的情況下稍微看了一下,發現最近有出現新的角色,就連維基百科也尚未介紹過.

特別是Snowers,他出現的場景很少有暴力畫面.

----------


## GF

oh myXD Nicky的瘋狂實在是太可愛了
好久沒關注這部作品 作者連螞蟻都能夠殺得那麼有戲 太天才了  :penguin_em41:

----------


## 峰峰

HI~幻影殺手

這部以前有看過，都是血腥較多呢看到怕啦(喜歡軍人熊熊) :jcdragon-nod: 

Snowers的那把槍超像(PSYCHO-PASS心靈判官)的槍(主宰者)，非常的帥氣
主宰者是指向人物的犯罪係數，依據對方的數值自動變形的審判槍(會變型喔!~ :jcdragon-drool: 

Nicky怎麼跟糖果綠松鼠一樣瘋瘋的感覺
兩位角色各有特色存在，期待快樂樹能有正常向的劇情XD

----------

